# Sulawesi Shrimp Project



## andyh (30 Dec 2012)

Hello

Just thought i would share a little project i have been tinkering with behind the scenes. Since attending Aquatics live and seeing the fabulous stand of one of our sponsors Freshwatershrimp.

I have been bitten by the shrimp bug again. I am currently keeping CRS and Rilli Shrimp in my main planted tank but always fancied Sulawesi.

So i dug out a spare Dennerle Cube, heater and Ikea light and set off researching what i needed.

I have been running the tank for about 6 weeks now and all is going well, the plan being if i can keep them alive and get them breeding i will upgrade the tank etc.

*Spec:*

20l Dennerle cube
Small internal filter
Ikea Light
50w heater set at 26.5c
Using only RO water and using Sulawesi Mineral 7.5, purchased from Freshwatershrimp at Aquatics live.

Sulawesi Mineral 7.5 by andyh_2011, on Flickr
 

Water changes once every 7-10 days 40%, with top ups for evaporation every 3 days.

*Livestock/Plants:*
5 x White Orchid Shrimp (sold as Starry Night Sulawesi)> I purchased them from my local Maidenhead, the minute they were released from quarantine. For a £5 each (know them well  )





Photo taken from Adventures in Shrimp Keeping - Shrimpery, which has loads of info on Sulawesi's if anybody is interested.
I havent taken any good pics yet of the shrimp as they are very secretive , but will do soon.

*Plants:*
Various Moss, Crypts and Hydrocotyle.

*Decor:*
Seriyu Stone (increases PH)
Manzi Wood
Inert Black Gravel


I hope to get some more from freshwater shrimp.co.uk in the new year as i plan to visit their shop and collect some.

Here is a pic of the setup:

Sulawesi Shrimp Tank by andyh_2011, on Flickr

As you can see compared to my other setups its very basic, but i am concentrating on getting things right for the shrimp at the moment.

One final bit of good news i am pretty sure one the shrimps is now carrying eggs! So fingers crossed please, will keep this post updated.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Dec 2012)

Very nice mate,
Ive always been astounded by the colourations  of Sulawesi. Really nice looking with vibrant colours. 

All the best with this one


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2012)

Hi Andy,
great looking shrimp.
what type of light is that? Will it create a heat source which could effect temperature stability?
good luck


----------



## andyh (31 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Very nice mate,
> Ive always been astounded by the colourations of Sulawesi. Really nice looking with vibrant colours.
> All the best with this one


Cheers Dude



Ady34 said:


> Hi Andy,
> great looking shrimp.
> what type of light is that? Will it create a heat source which could effect temperature stability?
> good luck


 
Cheers Ady, Its just a budget halogen light from ikea, it does create heat but only raises the tank temp by about 0.5C, been using it for 6 weeks with no drama. It will be changed at some point, but for now it works well.

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Dec 2012)

Nice one Andy, using RO is the way forward for Sulawesi, I have been trying to keep them in Tap water and its failed after a few months they all start dying off. I would say not to change more than 10-20% at water changes, Sulawesi are sensitive to water changes even when using RO I wouldn't go all the way to 40%, 10-20% once a week would be the ideal, specially in a small tank.

Looking forward to seeing how you do with this one  good luck


----------



## nayr88 (31 Dec 2012)

Nice project, with the Sulawesi shrimp are plants a big deal? 

Also is that a 10l or a 20l as the filter looks the same size in my dennnerle 10 as it does in your 20


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Dec 2012)

Well as your water parameter is ok (mineral is a good stuff), now you need some algae on the glasses 
Just kidding, but shrimplets will feed from that the easiest way.

Good luck on the new project


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this develop mate!


----------



## bogwood (31 Dec 2012)

Nice one Andy. I shall be watching your progress with interest.
By the way, did you pick up a TDS pen ,
Roll on the Pictures.


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

Just saw some of these in my local ma very nice shrimp mate good luck with breeding them


----------



## andyh (1 Jan 2013)

A couple of quick pics finally!


Sulawesi White Orchid Shrimp 1 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Sulawesi White Orchid Shrimp 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## andyh (1 Jan 2013)

Hey chaps thanks for all the comments and words of encouragement, lets hope it all goes well!



LondonDragon said:


> Nice one Andy, using RO is the way forward for Sulawesi, I have been trying to keep them in Tap water and its failed after a few months they all start dying off. I would say not to change more than 10-20% at water changes, Sulawesi are sensitive to water changes even when using RO I wouldn't go all the way to 40%, 10-20% once a week would be the ideal, specially in a small tank.
> Looking forward to seeing how you do with this one  good luck


 
Paulo, great advice, i will take on board the 10-20% rule on the WC. I look forward to a bigger tank to be honest



viktorlantos said:


> Well as your water parameter is ok (mineral is a good stuff), now you need some algae on the glasses
> Just kidding, but shrimplets will feed from that the easiest way.
> Good luck on the new project


There is some algae in there, encouraging it to grow! Which makes a nice change!



bogwood said:


> Nice one Andy. I shall be watching your progress with interest.
> By the way, did you pick up a TDS pen ,
> Roll on the Pictures.


 
No tds or PH pens yet, but look at this once i get the new tank.


----------



## bogwood (1 Jan 2013)

Nice pictures, First time ive really looked at them close up........Brilliant, see why you like them.
Whats this !!!!!!! "a new tank"......................Another visit to TGM on the cards


----------



## andyh (4 Feb 2013)

Great news, saw my first baby last night. It was approx 3mm long! Also I think one of the females is pregnant again.

Been letting algae form on the side glass and rocks which should give a steady food source.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (4 Feb 2013)

Nice one Andy exciting times!Cheers mark


----------



## dw1305 (4 Feb 2013)

Hi all,


Ady34 said:


> what type of light is that? Will it create a heat source which could effect temperature stability?





andyh said:


> I look forward to a bigger tank to be honest


I've never kept them, but I wouldn't try them in a small water volume, and I'd upgrade the tank size as soon as possible. The reason is the smaller the tank is the more difficult it is to get stability and I'd go for at least a 60 x 30 x 30cm long term. If I was trying to keep them, I'd just adapt the method I use for small and "difficult" fish fry.



viktorlantos said:


> now you need some algae on the glasses


 I'm with Viktor on this one, just think of it as "periphyton". I would try and get some moss established first, and just keep the shrimps with MTS and or _Tylomelania_ snails and some leaf litter. I don't know what other rocks you can get, but I would like a "lava rock" type with a rough and complex surface for algae to grow on, and then I would then layer it to give as high an area of illuminated rock surface as possible.

I'd also have some floating plants to try and keep water quality extremely high, if you can get the BOD low enough it will ensure high oxygen levels, ideally I would like a HOB or trickle filter (with an internal sponge to act as another browsing surface). I would also be very careful feeding them, and try and keep it low protein, ideally I wouldn't feed them at all. If you don't feed them, _Hydra_ and _Planaria _are unlikely to be a problem, but I would bait regularly at night for _Planaria. _

I'd go for a lot of regular small water changes (10% daily with RO), and use the salts mix to adjust the conductivity. I'd get the conductivity level you want by adding the appropriate amount of the salt mix to 20l of RO , and then measuring the conductivity. Then just adjust your tank water to that level with the salt mix. I'd rather have a conductivity meter than any other meter (including pH) and it is well worth getting one if you don't own one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## andyh (16 Feb 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've never kept them, but I wouldn't try them in a small water volume, and I'd upgrade the tank size as soon as possible. The reason is the smaller the tank is the more difficult it is to get stability and I'd go for at least a 60 x 30 x 30cm long term. If I was trying to keep them, I'd just adapt the method I use for small and "difficult" fish fry.
> 
> ...


 

Darrel - Thanks for taking the time to respond to this journal with lots of interesting points.

I have since added more floating plants, the alage is forming well on the hardascape and the moss is growing steadily, Helps when i keep adding more from my other tanks.

I had already noted Paulos comments about WC's and only do small 15% ones now

The good news is i saw another baby shrimp this evening about 4mm in length exploring the gravel!!!
Well chuffed! Must be doing something right!

Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2013)

andyh said:


> The good news is i saw another baby shrimp this evening about 4mm in length exploring the gravel!!! Well chuffed! Must be doing something right!


Congrats Andy, good to see you are having good results as expected  well done


----------



## andyh (16 Feb 2013)

Scratch that just saw three baby shrimps this evening!!!!



LondonDragon said:


> Congrats Andy, good to see you are having good results as expected  well done


Cheers Paulo, I have to admit i am pleased!


----------



## andyh (28 Feb 2013)

5 babies!! Biggest being 8-10mm now!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2013)

Great news  get some photos


----------



## bogwood (1 Mar 2013)

andyh................shrimp breeder. No stopping you now.

Cherry. CRS. Sulawesi, which next.

Good news, and in such a small tank. Located in the kitchen amongst all the fumes, and noise.
And yet they tell us how delicate there supposed to be.

Thats fishkeeping for you, what works for one, does not always work for others.
Lets hope it continues when you move them to a larger set up in the Garage.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Mar 2013)

Congratulations 

Set up a shrimp rack and start churning these babies out!


----------



## Nealeg (1 Mar 2013)

Can you give a newcomer some detail on the RO system and method that you use?.


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Great news  get some photos


Cheers Paulo, will try. Not managed any decent ones yet.



bogwood said:


> andyh................shrimp breeder. No stopping you now.
> Cherry. CRS. Sulawesi, which next.
> Good news, and in such a small tank. Located in the kitchen amongst all the fumes, and noise.
> And yet they tell us how delicate there supposed to be.
> ...


 
If you need any lessons let me know  
Will be setting up the garage tank, over the next few weeks. Just got to check everything is working, light filter etc



nayr88 said:


> Congratulations
> Set up a shrimp rack and start churning these babies out!


Yeah could be tempting, would need the colony to be a little bigger first though.
Have to admit i am tempted to try a few more different ones, once i move these guys to the bigger tank.



Nealeg said:


> Can you give a newcomer some detail on the RO system and method that you use?.


 
Hey, welcome to UKAPS.

Its easy for me, i have no RO system. I am lucky in the respect that i come from a family of fish keepers. Both my Dad (Ukaps member; Bogwood) and brother have sophisticated plumbed in RO systems, of which i take what i need . when running low, i just nip to my local fish shop and buy a bucket/30l about £3. Lasts me a month at the moment if not longer. I re-mineralise the water with some shrimp additive, see earlier on in this thread. Simple as that really, if you want to know specifics message bogwood, i am sure he will give you some help.


----------



## andyh (17 May 2013)

Hello

Its been a while but things are going very well indeed.

Moved them from the small tank in the kitchen, to a larger tank in the garage about 3-4weeks ago now.

Tank is a spare one i had, 35l Elite. Quick clean and new tube and we are off! External filter added to the tank Eheim 2222, with eheim pre-filter to stop shrimps getting pulled into the filter, provides a great area for the shrimp lets to feed.

Added more rock and mass of moss.

My Dad was down when i moved the tank so he brought his digital meters so i managed to gets some readings and ensure the water in the new tank was the same.

Readings taken and maintained:

ph 8.3 and TDS 400plus
Temp 28c

These pics were taken then: (only with my iPhone so quality not great)


New Setup for Shrimp by andyh_2011, on Flickr


How many shrimps can you count? Their camouflage is very good!

7 Shrimps can you see them? by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Some 4 weeks on and things going from strength to strength, i have completed a couple of water changes, the moss is growing, the desirable algae is forming on the glass and rocks, there are more shrimp and i have some berried females. Will try and get some more pictures when i can.

I am planning to visit Freshwatershrimp and purchase some more shrimps! Hoping to get some Caridina Dennerli, Caridina Dennerli - Freshwatershrimp

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (17 May 2013)

Looking good Andy, hope your success continues.
Have you still got young CRS in your other tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 May 2013)

Looks great Andy   Can you re-cap and tell me what is the desirable algae?  GDA?


----------



## andyh (17 May 2013)

bogwood said:


> Looking good Andy, hope your success continues.
> Have you still got young CRS in your other tank.


Cheers
Yes and some other shrimps!



Steve Smith said:


> Looks great Andy  Can you re-cap and tell me what is the desirable algae? GDA?


Steve Smith!!! Long time no speak my friend! You still Biking?

Any algae, is the true answer. They love grazing the stuff, so i am running the lights for 10 hrs and only cleaning the front glass at present to encourage the algae growth. It great not worrying about it!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2013)

andyh said:


> Cheers
> Yes and some other shrimps!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes sir, Mr Andy.  Bit of biking here and there.

Good to know


----------



## NexusIcon (31 Jan 2014)

It's an old one, but I see you're still active! A great tank, wondering how it progressed?  I see you're also not too far from me! Am planning on setting up a Sulawesi tank next so really interesting to see this one


----------

